# Certina Certronic



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello All!

Since I started becoming more (dementedly) interested in mechanical watches, I've been impressed by vintage Certinas as an alternative to fantastically eccentric but currently very pricey Enicars. Although Certina design tends to be more understated, it still whiffs strongly of the late sixties and seventies.

While looking for a DS-2, I came across a Certina Certronic:



Certina02small by wotsch, on Flickr

Until then, I'd not really been aware of electric watches (apart, of course, from quartz watches) but the description of the watch as a â€œtuning fork watchâ€ caught my attention as much as the lovely dial with its raised indices and red accents behind the logo and on the second hand:



Certina01small by wotsch, on Flickr

I started reading, in the Electric & Electronic Watches section here, and especially Silver Hawk's fascinating "Electric Watches" site.

Oh dear! This whole new world of inventions, contraptions and ingenious creations! Inevitably, my interest was ignited, and the Certina was destined to become the first (non-quartz) electronic piece in my small collection.

It's an NOS piece, with original strap and price-tag still mounted:



Certina08small by wotsch, on Flickr



Certina06small by wotsch, on Flickr

Apart from a couple of specks of dust, it's spotless:



Certina04small by wotsch, on Flickr

I particularly like the Certina 29-151 / ESA 9162 movement, which embodies the transition from the mechanical â€" with decorated metal, rubies and polished screws â€" to the electronic, with the battery and coils (oh, those coils!):



Certina09small by wotsch, on Flickr

It's singing away quietly and seems to be very accurate. With its 37mm (without crown), 39mm lug-to-lug and ~11mm thickness, I think it'll make the perfect, unusual dress-watch.

Hope you like it. I think you can probably tell that I do very much...

-wotsch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

wotsch said:


> Hope you like it.


I like it, wotsch! :thumbsup:

I'm servicing a massive diver Certina Certronic at the moment; when finished, I'll post some photos. It's a huge lump of stainless steel with the turtle on the back.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Stunning Certina wotsch!! well done I like it very much :thumbsup:

Paul I look forward to pics of the diver & love your new avatar BTW...........lol


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a smart piece of kit. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm servicing a massive diver Certina Certronic at the moment; when finished, I'll post some photos. It's a huge lump of stainless steel with the turtle on the back.





martinzx said:


> Paul I look forward to pics of the diver


Here it is. All 85 grams of it and 45mm across:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Blue Dial one is beautiful :notworthy: :yes:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm servicing a massive diver Certina Certronic at the moment; when finished, I'll post some photos. It's a huge lump of stainless steel with the turtle on the back.





mel said:


> The Blue Dial one is beautiful :notworthy: :yes:


Wow, a DS-2 with a tuning fork movement. I fully agree with Mel, that is truly lovely. BTW, here's my DS-2 (mechanical movement).

-wotsch


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

wotsch said:


> [IMG alt="5603947214_7aef83de8f_z.j...kr.com/5105/5603947214_7aef83de8f_z.jpg[/IMG]


That is a fine looking watch - especially that movement! :to_become_senile:

Hats off to you guys who keep digging up things like this - where the hell do you find them? :notworthy:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree! Where do these beautiful mint watches come from??????

The white / silver dial watch is really nice......... I feel like I am looking in a sweetie shop, looking at the sweets in all those glass jars above the counter ( showing my age here )







but not being allowed any :sadwalk: :cray:


----------

